# Rockin s Snaffle Raised Snaffle Bit?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That bit has a pretty high port and it sounds like he likes less of a port. Overall it seems far more like the o ring he is "meh" with. It also seems a little gimicky.

I say if it ain't broke don't fix it, but at the same time it's not going to cause any harm to him to try the other one. I don't think I would myself though, unless you think you'll be required to for the clinic and want to try it beforehand.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah thats what I keep telling myself too. She said I'm not required to try it but I'm welcome to and if she feels hes not going as well as he could she'd like me to try it. You make a good point about the port though, the other three bits I've tried on him all have a port and he just never did great in them. One was the O ring, one was the hbt short shanked bit that had about the same mouth piece as the O ring pictured...and last one I tried was the myler combo bit...boy did he HATE that one!

I just get ideas in my head sometimes and then have trouble getting them out. So I probably will at least try it at the clinic to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I always try to remember "the horse picks the mouthpiece the rider picks the rest". Some horses just don't like ports, and as far as the rest of it it's nothing special. There is no magic bit anyways. But no harm in trying it , always fun to try new stuff and that's part of the reason to go!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I know! Its such a bad addiction I have.....wanting to try new things....lol!! I'm just always like "BUT WHAT IF HE WOULD DO BETTER?" even though he does great already. I mean, hes only 7, he can have a month off...and I can hop on him bareback and he listens to the bit no problem at all. The only time he gets strong in the mullen mouth is if he wants to turn to go back home and I say no...but technically thats a training issue not a bit issue...but he gives up after a few seconds and goes back to being a good working boy.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Far as that 'gimmick bit with the port, unless there is a slot, that will keep the reins attached to where that bit exits the mouth, it will have some curb action
It looks like someone could not decide whether they wanted an O ring or a D ring, thus used both, and then threw in some cub action. No, not because of the port, as there are true snaffles that have a little port, but because where those reins will sit


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I've got a friend who rides her Fjord in one of these. I generally stick to my Myler MB04 bits, but picked up a raised Rockin S at the used tack shop for $20 (huge savings there, I figured why not). I've used it a few times with my Haflinger. He's got a fat tongue so he likes some port, but I still prefer my Mylers.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I almost bought one of those. just curious. but then I remembered how I got curios about the PeeWee bit, and bought one, and never use it. it's one of those phases you have to go through, where you think the next bit will be the magic one.

but, if you do use it, and it IS magic, let me know so I can go get one.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the first bit looks like a version of a fulmer style bit, ported...:think:
I can see the isolation of bit from the hanging rings...
I have bits with near identical mouthpiece to the bottom 2 pictures...
The first picture...no, _no use for that with my guys.
:runninghorse2:.....
_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha yeah. Im slowly leaning away from it again. I do think I'll try it in May, since its free to try! Jax is a busy body so I think having the rollers on the myler is what he likes about it. Maybe thats why the triple barrel is his favorite bit so far...3 rollers!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I ran across this thread when searching Rockin' S Snaffle bits and I was curious about the results if you tried the bit. 

Evilamc, did you try the bit? What did you think of it?

I just watched a video by Mark Rashid, where he explained the working of this bit. It does NOT have curb action. It is designed to sit farther back in the horse's mouth and is specifically for horses with a low palate or thick tongue or both. There is more room toward the back of the mouth and so gives the horse tongue relief. MR says he tries it on horses with the LP/TT conformation and many prefer this bit, although some do not like it. I just wondered if you tried it and what you thought of it if you did.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

We did try it at the clinic! He seemed to relax some more in it and give better BUT he wouldnt stop chomping it!!!! Hes a busy minded horse so bits with rollers seem to work best for him. I ended up buying a D ring Myler bit with the mb33 mouth piece. Its similar mouthpiece but has a roller instead. Hes doing great in it!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

